# Merry Christmas to all!!!



## DIYHT1 (Oct 29, 2007)

:yay2: Am very happy for my HT, thanks to this forum I was able to learned many things I did not know and also be able to finish my HT, thanks buddies. happy holidays.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: merry christmas to all!!!*

Merry Christmas and happy new year to all, I also echo HD's point, I have enjoyed my time reading and learning about all things HT. Hail to the shack.......... :clap:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: merry christmas to all!!!*

I can't believe it ...Christmas again???...time is flying :yes:

Merry Christmas and Happy 2009 to you too :T

I will echo that thought ...I learned a lot here at this great forum (to me The Greatest on the net :innocent


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: merry christmas to all!!!*

Merry Christmas to everyone and happy holidays! May 2009 be better than 2008!


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh man, guess I will have to start my shopping next week.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Have you ever wondered why we have an angel on top of the Christmas tree?



When four of Santa's elves got sick, the trainee elves did not produce toys as fast as the regular ones, and Santa began to feel the Pre-Christmas pressure. 

Then Mrs. Claus told Santa her Mother was coming to visit, which stressed Santa even more. 

When he went to harness the reindeer, he found that three of them were about to give birth and two others had jumped the fence and were out, Heaven knows where. 

Then when he began to load the sleigh, one of the floorboards cracked, the toy bag fell to the ground and all the toys were scattered. 

Frustrated, Santa went in the house for a cup of apple cider and a shot of rum. When he went to the cupboard, he discovered the elves had drank all the cider and hidden the rum. In his frustration, he accidentally dropped the cider jug, and it broke into hundreds of little glass pieces all over the kitchen floor. He went to get the broom and found the mice had eaten all the straw off the end of the broom. 

Just then the doorbell rang, and irritated Santa marched to the door, yanked it open, and there stood a little angel with a great big Christmas tree. 
The angel said very cheerfully, "Merry Christmas, Santa. Isn't this a lovely day? I have a beautiful tree for you. Where would you like me to stick it?" 

And so began the tradition of the little angel on top of the Christmas tree


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

tcarcio said:


> The angel said very cheerfully, "Merry Christmas, Santa. Isn't this a lovely day? I have a beautiful tree for you. Where would you like me to stick it?"
> 
> And so began the tradition of the little angel on top of the Christmas tree


I don't get it ...:scratchhead:




Why is the Angel on top of the tree if it was a present poor Santa??? ....unless, onder:...
I get it now :doh:... poor Angel :rofl2: :rofl:


----------

